# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Lathecnclaivung 2 in 1

## cnclaivung

chào các đồng chí, đồng niên, đồng bạc,, cnclaivung khùng khùng có cái dự án cùi mía
nhờ các cao thủ trợ giúp cho chút khinh nghiệm, kế sách căn chỉnh và phải chém banh xác cho em chừa tội nói dóc....
máy kết hợp gần như liên hợp ( tiêu chí ngon bổ rẻ )
máy em thì sử dụng toàn bộ hàng bãi, có tuyển chút đỉnh tốt tốt :
HT làn việc : 1325 
tiện tròn tốc độ cao kết hợp ly hợp làm trục A...
ray Y 35 THK , thanh răn chéo 20.8 động cơ srtep
rail X 25 NSK 25 thanh răn chéo secvo 758
rail Z 35 THK vitme 2510 secvo 758
khung sắt mõng nhất 5 li cho khung máy
em quan tâm nhất là sao canh chỉnh ray Y được,,,, nếu phay thì cũng phải canh , canh như thế nào xin các cao thủ cho góp ý
tại sao kết cấu như thế này ( riêng em thấy phù hợp cho mình ) 
1 là bên thấp chủ yếu rộng thoáng cho thợ gá phôi nặng, hoặc chà nhám, hoặc tiện thủ công những cái khó...
2 là nó tốc độ khá lớn nên cho thấp xuống đở run giật khi gỗ chưa tròn,
và muôn lý do cần nó thoáng...
thank các bác nghía qua

----------


## cnclaivung

nhà cửa vắng tanh, chủ nhật đi đâu hết trời

----------


## cnclaivung

lên lên là lên, để đây ko nói gì, bác nào ngứa miệng thì chém cho em lên tay, dự án khùng

----------

duonghoang, Luyến

----------


## anhcos

Lên cái hình này dễ hình dung hơn cái hình đầu tiên nha em.
Con này chỉ tiện 1 dao thôi à.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Diyodira

mình nghĩ bác làm như máy router truyền thống, chỉ có điều cho trục X dài ra, giống như mấy máy plasma kiêm thêm máy cắt ống bên hông thì nhiều cái lợi hơn kết cấu này, bác vễ thêm 1 bản nữa để ae so sánh và mổ xẻ.
tks

----------

cnclaivung, huyquynhbk

----------


## cnclaivung

> Lên cái hình này dễ hình dung hơn cái hình đầu tiên nha em.
> Con này chỉ tiện 1 dao thôi à.


cũng 2 dao anh, dao tiện 2 tich hợp trên cụm Z, còn spinl sẽ cho trượt riêng trên xilanh, hoặc ngược lại

----------


## cnclaivung

> mình nghĩ bác làm như máy router truyền thống, chỉ có điều cho trục X dài ra, giống như mấy máy plasma kiêm thêm máy cắt ống bên hông thì nhiều cái lợi hơn kết cấu này, bác vễ thêm 1 bản nữa để ae so sánh và mổ xẻ.
> tks


cảm ơn bác. vì mục đích em muốn cái Vai X nó có bệ dao, còn kiểu bác nói em có tham khảo, nhưng ko phù hợp với yêu cầu, giờ em hạ sách kế này, không biết vai X nó có đảm nhiệm nỗi phá thô khi hàng to ko

----------


## Diyodira

> cảm ơn bác. vì mục đích em muốn cái Vai X nó có bệ dao, còn kiểu bác nói em có tham khảo, nhưng ko phù hợp với yêu cầu, giờ em hạ sách kế này, không biết vai X nó có đảm nhiệm nỗi phá thô khi hàng to ko


ok, mình nêu ra mấy cái lợi sau khiến bác phải suy nghĩ:
1. kiếu của mình không những mang được dao mà nó còn mang vững và hạng nặng hơn kiểu của bác mà không chiếm không gian, giải pháp  ntn là một câu đố vui cho bác.
2. kết cấu tổng thể vững hơn, vì khẩu độ 2 vai ngắn hơn nên giảm xoắn, tránh võng X.
3. kết cấu giữa router và turn có thể lắp ráp với nhau, tiện trong việc thi công lắp ráp và di chuyển.
4. tiện cho việc lên phôi gỗ và không giới hạn đường kính phôi.
...

tks

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## cnclaivung

> ok, mình nêu ra mấy cái lợi sau khiến bác phải suy nghĩ:
> 1. kiếu của mình không những mang được dao mà nó còn mang vững và hạng nặng hơn kiểu của bác mà không chiếm không gian, giải pháp  ntn là một câu đố vui cho bác.
> 2. kết cấu tổng thể vững hơn, vì khẩu độ 2 vai ngắn hơn nên giảm xoắn, tránh võng X.
> 3. kết cấu giữa router và turn có thể lắp ráp với nhau, tiện trong việc thi công lắp ráp và di chuyển.
> 4. tiện cho việc lên phôi gỗ và không giới hạn đường kính phôi.
> ...
> 
> tks


suy nghĩ nát óc, chưa hình dung được kết cấu bác nói, em hóng vậy, trong lúc hóng em sẽ lên thớt ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> suy nghĩ nát óc, chưa hình dung được kết cấu bác nói, em hóng vậy, trong lúc hóng em sẽ lên thớt ạ





"để đây không nói gì, bác nào ngứa miệng thì chém cho e lên tay"

tks

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

ý bác tích hợp dao lên bên bệ Z, máy này em đi 2 dao tiện, trên Bệ Z đã có 1 con dao tiện ạ, ko biết có đúng ý bác đang nói không...thui thì phun luôn cho em thông não bác, bác đố kiểu này hại não chết mất

----------


## Luyến

Y tưởng rất hay ah. Nhưng bác chủ làm thế nào thì làm cũng phải tính đến phương pháp gá lắp lên để phay sao cho chính xác. Với cái khung này vị trí ray, vai trục Y lắp lệch không đối xứng khi ra mẫu xong phay chi tiết rất khó chính xác không có lợi cho công việc lắp sau này.    Mục đích của chủ chỉ là lắp con dao tiện vào đầu ngang chắc để tiện lượng dư của gỗ thoii sau đó là chạy router trục Z ra để khắc như vậy sao không làm trục Z to ra xong lắp dao tiện nằm bên cạnh spindle luôn cho đỡ mất công??

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

em chỉ cần tìm cách canh cặp ray Y là ổn, còn vấn đề tại sao ko làm bệ Z to tích hợp dao, em có nói rồi, 2 dao đối xứng lệch tâm, khi tiện sẽ có dao trên bệ Z đua xuống ,  kiểu máy tiện vừa rồi em làm thành công...và thứ nữa , phần bên tiện có chổ trống khi lùi máy về Home, tiện cho người vận hành thao tác công đoạn nguội, chà nhám hay gì đó bước tiếp theo...cái mà em muốn nói đến là độ cứng hay run giật của cái Vai này rail 35 chịu nỗi không thôi...và cách canh loại này ntn là tương đối chuẩn, chắc cũng dây chéo phải ko cả nhà

----------


## Diyodira

> y sao không làm trục Z to ra xong lắp dao tiện nằm bên cạnh spindle luôn cho đỡ mất công??


như này mình sợ đè cổ trục Z dữ quá cũng khó khăn cho nó.


@mình phụt luôn, mấy bác cứ chém thoải mái nha: cái bệ thứ 2 này không liên quan gì tới trục Z, nó nằm mặt sau của trục X, nó bắt chéo từ trục X xuyên xuống vai, vững quá còn gì? chó nó dài thoải mái càng dài càng vững và mang được nặng, vì nằm xéo nên giảm được đối trọng.

tks

----------

cnclaivung, huyquynhbk

----------


## cnclaivung

he he, em cảm ơn cụ đi yo đi ra, vậy thì em thua rồi, khoảng cách lệch tâm 2 mũi dao tiện không thể quá 20mm, nếu bắt chéo góc sau lưng X thì quá xa, để em bổ sung hết rồi nhờ các bác chém tiếp,

----------


## Diyodira

> he he, em cảm ơn cụ đi yo đi ra, vậy thì em thua rồi, khoảng cách lệch tâm 2 mũi dao tiện không thể quá 20mm, nếu bắt chéo góc sau lưng X thì quá xa, để em bổ sung hết rồi nhờ các bác chém tiếp,


xin hỏi vì sao không thể quá 20mm? nó có đáng để ta ưu tiên hàng đầu?

tks

----------


## huyquynhbk

> he he, em cảm ơn cụ đi yo đi ra, vậy thì em thua rồi, khoảng cách lệch tâm 2 mũi dao tiện không thể quá 20mm, nếu bắt chéo góc sau lưng X thì quá xa, để em bổ sung hết rồi nhờ các bác chém tiếp,


cụ cho hỏi tại sao lại k quá 20mm ? cái con dao phá thô của cụ chỉ có tác dụng phá phôi vuông thành tròn thôi fai k ah? k biết cụ tiện phôi to nhất đường kính bao nhiêu?

----------


## cnclaivung

dạ, bản thân tịnh tiến theo phương Y, lấy cụm Z khóa dao 1 gọi là dao phá thô X, lấy cụm dao trên vai X làm dao tinh gọi là dao 2, 2 cái này nếu bác cho nó xa lệch thì xuất gcode sẽ bị lỗi ,,,,cũng 1 phần do phần mềm xuất mã....không biết đại ca anhcoss có ý kiến gì khoản này....dạ phi to nhất là 450 dài 2 met, ( chỉ là phòng bị, hàng nhỏ số lượng thì nhiều ) và em xin nói rỏ là 2 dao thô tinh chạy ra luôn sản phẩm ở tốc độ 2800v nếu phôi nhỏ, chứ ko sử dụng spinl tiện ạ

----------


## cnclaivung

dạ đây các bác, mục đích như thế này

----------


## Diyodira

bác này xưa nay vẫn vậy, chưa thay đổi gì, mình chỉ muốn nói là bác tự tra cùm và chân, "bó chân", khi nào hứng thú mình sẽ phân tích sự lựa chọn duy ý chí của bác.

tks

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Diyodira

> Đính kèm 40867
> Đính kèm 40868
> dạ đây các bác, mục đích như thế này


thật ra cái lo lắng của bác hết sức vô lý, chẳng có ý nghĩa gì, nôm na là bác bay từ VN qua Campuchia: thông thường người ta bay có vài chục phút, còn bác thì bay gần 1 vòng trái đất.
tks

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

hic, bác diyodira ạ, em chưa hiểu lắm, nhiều khi kết cấu cơ khí nó khác gỗ, nên có cái mình chưa thấu đáo, bác góp ý phát cho em hiểu, mà anh em chắc cũng nhiều người hóng bác chia sẽ kinh nghiệm...vì ý tưởng là vậy, và việc thực hiện ý tưởng sẽ khác đi nhiều nếu nhờ có nhiều kinh nghiệm chia sẽ quý báu, rất cảm ơn bác đã phang em

----------


## Diyodira

Vì trong đầu bác chỉ có 1 suy nghĩ rằng bay qua Cam phải bay qua thái bình dương bao la xanh đẹp, cũng như mới đầu chưa gì mà bác hạ lệnh 2 tâm của 2 dao không được hơn 20mm thì bác tự cùm chân mình rồi

Tks

----------


## cnclaivung

à, cái đó là bác chưa nắm rỏ phần tool vận hành nên bác nói chí phải, vì phần tiện và cnc nó độc lập khác nhau, nếu khoản cách xa nhau thì cũng dc nhưng nó lại bị va dao vào mâm cặp hoặc ụ chống tâm, em có tính tới bước đường cùng là làm 1 dao thôi, nhưng hiệu quả sẽ yếu đi, cũng đang tìm ý kiến hay để nâng level, cảm ơn bác nhiều nhiều

----------


## cnclaivung

em lên thử phương án của bác xem thế nào, nhưng chổ nghiên đó ý em hiểu thế này, bác cho 1 part bắt chéo góc sẽ chóng xoắn X và mang luôn cụm dao tiện đúng ko ợ...hiểu vậy ko biết đúng chưa

----------


## vanminh989

em quan tâm nhất là sao canh chỉnh ray Y được,,,, nếu phay thì cũng phải canh , canh như thế nào xin các cao thủ cho góp ý
tại sao kết cấu như thế này ( riêng em thấy phù hợp cho mình )
( trích câu hỏi của bác chủ )

em dân mới hóng các góp ý câu hỏi trên ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> em lên thử phương án của bác xem thế nào, nhưng chổ nghiên đó ý em hiểu thế này, bác cho 1 part bắt chéo góc sẽ chóng xoắn X và mang luôn cụm dao tiện đúng ko ợ...hiểu vậy ko biết đúng chưâ


Nếu thấy hợp thì bác cứ lên phương án này, miếng xéo đó giống miếng eke ốp phía sau vai và trục X, khi gia công vai và trục x thì bác tính tóan đính cho nó những miếng gối thích hợp là được rồi, sau đó bác lên router như truyền thống với X dài thêm 1 bên, rãnh thì lên tiếp lather.
Tks.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## secondhand

Cho hỏi bác chủ có 1 thanh ray nào dư giống mã cặp ray trục Y ko vậy, ngắn thôi đủ 2 block, nếu có thì dễ lấp trục Y hơn

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

có bác, xin bác chỉ dẩn

----------


## Diyodira

> à, cái đó là bác chưa nắm rỏ phần tool vận hành nên bác nói chí phải, vì phần tiện và cnc nó độc lập khác nhau, nếu khoản cách xa nhau thì cũng dc nhưng nó lại bị va dao vào mâm cặp hoặc ụ chống tâm, em có tính tới bước đường cùng là làm 1 dao thôi, nhưng hiệu quả sẽ yếu đi, cũng đang tìm ý kiến hay để nâng level, cảm ơn bác nhiều nhiều


một cái thì cứ nghĩ siêu nhân quá nên người khác không hiểu.

một cái thì tự mình làm khổ mình.

tóm lại là từ suy nghĩ chủ quan hết, hoang tưởng quá.

bởi vậy nói với ông này banh đầu gối nói còn hay hơn.

còn bảo thủ là còn chậm tiến lắm, dù tài giỏi cỡ nào, tự nó triệt nó.

tks

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Theo em thì.. tiện phay kết hợp gắn bao nhiêu dao thì cũng chỉ cần 1, không cần tách chi cho nó rườm rà phần điện.
Phần điện càng phức tạp thì càng dễ phát sinh lỗi. Phức tạp là bóc tách quá nhiều chứ không phải thêm các phần phụ trợ như chống nhiễu, đệm tín hiệu cho tăng ổn định.

Ngay cả dùng với NCStudio chỉ với 3axis cũng đảm đương được. Còn mà chơi với Mach3 có tới 6 axis thì vô xì tư, mỗi trục tự HOME, tự lấy gốc rồi offset tá lả cũng Ok.
Mà con máy của bác chủ... giỏi lắm là 6axis là hết cút. Điểm danh xem... X + Y + Z1 (phay) + Z2 (tiện) + A thì cũng mới có 5 axis. MOD thêm tính năng linh tinh thì Mach3 vẫn một phát control vô tư.

----------

cnclaivung, Diyodira, huyquynhbk

----------


## Tuấn

Vụ này hay đây, các cao thủ vào chém roài. Cụ Secondhand thì ngoại hạng rồi, em hóng tuốt tuột các trò của cụ này, còn lão Diyodira thì cha này nói trước giờ chưa thấy cái gì sai, em cũng hóng tiếp. À còn thêm lão yêu tinh CKD mới vào nữa, đám lìu tìu bọn em trúng mánh rùi  :Smile: 

Em miêu tả ý tưởng cụ Diyodira nhé:





Cắt cái chân Y dài đi, cho nó lên mặt bàn như bình thường.

Ưu điểm là dễ đủ thứ, từ gia công đến căn chỉnh. Nếu để bên thấp bên cao lệch quá, máy gia công cần khổ rộng, trục Z phải cao mới chơi được 2 cái chỗ bắt ray Y.

Cái vai X thòi ra, em chưa hiểu cái tam giác gì, ở đâu nhưng cái mẩu thòi ra này em nghĩ nó khỏe phết rồi. Gắn dao trên ấy thọc xuống để tiện. Khi cho phôi vào đỡ vướng cái vai y chắn đường.

Vụ 2 dao tiện em cũng chưa hiểu, ý bác chủ là gắn 2 dao, một con dài, một con ngắn, khi tiện thì con ngắn đi trước, tiện thô, con dài đi sau tiện tinh hay là khi tiện thô xong thì chạy tinh lại bằng con dao khác ?

vụ thêm đoạn ray với 2 con trượt cụ Secondhand chỉ cho em với, căn như thế nào cụ ui ?

----------

cnclaivung, huyquynhbk

----------


## cnclaivung

ặc, cụ diyodira chém mạnh bà cố....nôm na như này : vì cá nhân em kiểu ếch ngồi đấy giếng...nên chỉ thấy nó phù hợp với mình : trình em có hạn, nếu sử dụng JDpanl lập trình dao thì mach3 hay studioNC ko có gì bàn cải như cụ CKD nói,, nhưng đây em có tool riêng, tool này chỉ tiện và cao lắm là xoắn...bây giờ em gộp máy tiện và cnc router ngồi chung mâm, chẳng qua lấy biên dạng cho chuẩn khi muốn chạm hay phay mộng gì đó sau này,,,,nếu làm 2 máy tách biệt thì ko có mục này trên rum....bác nào nghía qua máy tiện em làm thì cũng có thể hiểu dc ý em muốn gì...còn thòi đầu X ra như cụ diyodỉa bảo thì trên mạng rất nhiều để tham khảo, em có tham khảo hết ạ, ý em 2 con dao tiện đối chiếu mũi nhau, độ lệch tâm cho giới hạn ko quá 20mm là có căn cứ, xa quá thì khi dao thô vô buộc nó nhích lên để phá thô, thì khi đó dao tinh có thể va vao mâm cập chẳn hạn...nhưng vẫn làm dc, em đang thiết kế lại kiểu này vì thấy hợp lý chổ đưa phôi vô ko vướng, thứ 2 chổ đó trống trãi dễ thao tác, ( bên Hông Y máy tiện ) nhưng chưa hiểu lắm chổ chéo góc như các cụ bẩu , 
còn nếu cao thấp căn chỉnh rail em cũng hóng cụ cao thủ bày kế. thank, các cụ chém tiếp ạ

----------


## cnclaivung

em có tham khảo thêm con này, nhưng phần dao tiện thì em thêm thắt vào, chỉ là tham khảo, hy vọng các cụ chém nhiệt tình để em có tầm nhìn

----------


## Diyodira

> ặc, cụ diyodira chém mạnh bà cố....


he he, thấy bác làm ăn thiệt nên mình cũng thiệt lòng để bác phát triển, người ngoài sẽ nhìn được mình và về sau rồi bác sẽ hiểu rằng bạn của mình chính là người chém hay người khen.
bác nên bình tĩnh, từ tốn và suy nghĩ kỹ trước một vấn đề ae đưa ra, mỗi vấn đề có thể là một cánh cửa mở ra cho bác nhiều điều hay và bổ ích.

tks

----------

CKD, cnclaivung

----------


## ahdvip

Em chém hơi trễ tí ko biết có theo được luồng này hay không nữa, đọc lướt qua thấy vẫn còn nhảy dô được.
- Về ý kiế cá nhân của em thì vơi máy tiện đồ lớn không nên kết hợp vào máy khắc. Nếu tiện đồ lớn, độ rung động lúc quay phôi lớn rất lớn, rất là có hại cho cơ khí máy, khung anh làm tính không kỹ thì chả mấy chốc là rão. Nếu muốn kết hợp thì tốt nhất nên tách riêng đế của 2 thằng này ra sau đó cố định làm sao xuống sàn cho 2 thằng vững nhất có thể.
- Trường hợp vẫn muốn kết hợp thì khung máy phải tính phương án làm sao đảm bảo được độ ổn định lúc tiện đồ lớn - khá là tốn kém.

Em chỉ ủng hộ phương án là máy tiện tích hợp máy chạm thôi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  , 2 khái niệm này có vẻ như giống nhau nhưng nó là 2 hướng thiết kế máy hoàn toàn khác.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

> Em chém hơi trễ tí ko biết có theo được luồng này hay không nữa, đọc lướt qua thấy vẫn còn nhảy dô được.
> - Về ý kiế cá nhân của em thì vơi máy tiện đồ lớn không nên kết hợp vào máy khắc. Nếu tiện đồ lớn, độ rung động lúc quay phôi lớn rất lớn, rất là có hại cho cơ khí máy, khung anh làm tính không kỹ thì chả mấy chốc là rão. Nếu muốn kết hợp thì tốt nhất nên tách riêng đế của 2 thằng này ra sau đó cố định làm sao xuống sàn cho 2 thằng vững nhất có thể.
> - Trường hợp vẫn muốn kết hợp thì khung máy phải tính phương án làm sao đảm bảo được độ ổn định lúc tiện đồ lớn - khá là tốn kém.
> 
> Em chỉ ủng hộ phương án là máy tiện tích hợp máy chạm thôi    , 2 khái niệm này có vẻ như giống nhau nhưng nó là 2 hướng thiết kế máy hoàn toàn khác.


đế máy tiện và chân máy roter mình có phương án âm nền, theo suy nghĩ thì sẽ có run giật nhất định với điều kiện phôi chưa tròn..còn tròn rồi thì chắc ko đến nỗi nào đâu, vừa rồi con máy tiện mình làm, moter 5kw 2800v/s minh cho chạy đồng tua với phôi phi 80 dài 1 mét, kinh hôn lắm nhưng vẫn êm re máy. ko tằn lắm...

----------


## Diyodira

> Em chém hơi trễ tí ko biết có theo được luồng này hay không nữa, đọc lướt qua thấy vẫn còn nhảy dô được.
> - Về ý kiế cá nhân của em thì vơi máy tiện đồ lớn không nên kết hợp vào máy khắc. Nếu tiện đồ lớn, độ rung động lúc quay phôi lớn rất lớn, rất là có hại cho cơ khí máy, khung anh làm tính không kỹ thì chả mấy chốc là rão. Nếu muốn kết hợp thì tốt nhất nên tách riêng đế của 2 thằng này ra sau đó cố định làm sao xuống sàn cho 2 thằng vững nhất có thể.
> - Trường hợp vẫn muốn kết hợp thì khung máy phải tính phương án làm sao đảm bảo được độ ổn định lúc tiện đồ lớn - khá là tốn kém.
> 
> Em chỉ ủng hộ phương án là máy tiện tích hợp máy chạm thôi    , 2 khái niệm này có vẻ như giống nhau nhưng nó là 2 hướng thiết kế máy hoàn toàn khac.


Bac chủ đã thử làm phương án tách riêng rồi, nên tránh được tình trạng rung, đây cũng là 1 lợi nữa mà mình chưa nói tới, nhưng mình nghĩ chức năng tiện với dao là spin thì cũng không đến nỗi, có thể nói chính xác là router 4 trục.
Tks

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## secondhand

Dao cùn nên chém bầy nhầy nha chủ thớt, hỏng có đứt đâu  :Big Grin:  hơn nữa ngành gỗ thì e ứ biết gì mà chém. 

Trước tiên là bộ khung, trong rối quá. Nếu chỉ riêng con router thì vậy là đủ, nhưng ghép con lathe vô như thế thì ko được vững mấy bởi mối ghép, khi cho phá thô phôi lớn nó bật ra luôn. Kiểu 2 in 1 này càng ko nên lấp ghép rời vì bác dùng toàn sắt hộp, hơn nữa con lathe bác chạy phôi lớn, xung chấn rất cao khi phà thô mà phôi lại không đồng đều. Ngang máy có mét mấy thì bác quất liền mạch đi, dễ cho lấp ráp. 
Trước tiên bác rải cho 4 cây dầm X phủ bì luôn con lathe, xong thả lên 3 cây dầm Y, cây giữa chịu lực cho lathe to hơn bác dùng I hay H gì thì tùy. Khoảng giữa con lathe bỏ mấy thanh gia cố ngang ra, ray Y nó chàng hảng chứ có phải là con lathe độc lập đâu mà phải giữ ray, gì mà dầy đặc, chỉ cần lam đứng hàn zic zắc là chống xoán cho lathe tuyệt vời. Phần router thì bác làm theo cách của bác. 
Tiếp theo phần căn ray. Có thác mắc 1 điều là ray Y bác lấp kiểu gì? bác có phay phẳng, hạ bậc, mài hay nạo gì gì ko? Nếu có, bác làm luôn 2 bên như con router truyền thống, lấp ray luôn và 1 cặp vai X. Vì bác làm đơn lẽ nên hao hụt khâu này, nếu sx hàng loại thì cái vai X thừa thải này nó lại quan trọng. Theo hình vẽ nhìn vào thì vai X bên phải ngắn hơn bên trái, chúng ko thể lên máy gia công cùng lúc, nhưng bác cứ làm 1 cặp như đã nó trên. 2 vai ngắn mặt lấp ghép ngang với trục X, nhưng trục dài bên lathe bác phải thiết kế mặt lấp ghép dọc, cũng có thể ghép ngang nhưng cực hơn. Chuẩn bị xong các thứ bác cho lên hình như bác Tuấn đẻo hết của bác hết 1 chân, cân vuông, phẳng các thứ cho con router chuẩn, lúc này là phay bằng cơm được rồi nhe. Lấp trục Z và spindle vào, thò mũi xuống phay rãnh cho ray Y bên trái, nếu Z ko tới để phay thì dùng đồng hồ so gá lên Z để giải phóng mặt bằng cho ray Y. Đến đây bác lôi khúc ray ngắn đã hỏi bác ở post trên, lấp vào và dựng vai lên, dùng cơm nguội dán với trục X hay hàn hay khoan gì đó tùy bác. Xong rồi đó, phần tháo dỡ di dời ray bác tự xử, nếu ko xử thì thêm ray Y thứ 3 luôn càng tốt  :Big Grin:  Còn bác muốn lấp vai với trục X mặt ngang thì mai viết típ, giờ buồn ngủ òi.

Thực ra tiện gỗ chạy dao đối xứng nó có 2 lợi thế, 1 nhanh, 2  là khi tiện phôi nhỏ dài thì 2 dao tì nhau chạy ko bị leo phôi. Như bác chủ nói khi phá thô chạy dao trên spin, chạy tinh thì dao ngoài, nhưng e thì nên ngược lại. Khi chạy thô phôi chưa đều, lực va đập lớn nên bác phải cho dao ngoài phá thì đúng hơn vì nó nằm ngay chân trụ, nếu dao trên Z phá e rằng ko nổi vì đường đi tính từ mũi dao đến ray Y quá xa, hơn nữa khi chạy tinh thay gì dùng dao tiện phải cần đồ gá, bác có thể cạp bằng dao phay sẵn trên spindle rất tiện lợi hay chạy chân lư cũng ok

Trên là e chỉ bổ xung cho mưu đồ của bác chủ, những âm mưu các bác khác thì của ai nấy xử, chứ nảy giờ cũng phán hơi nhiều nên thăng, ko kẻo các bác lại bảo phán bừa ... nhưng mà bừa thiệt  :Big Grin:

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

[QUOTE=secondhand;120408]Dao cùn nên chém bầy nhầy nha chủ thớt, hỏng có đứt đâu  :Big Grin:  hơn nữa ngành gỗ thì e ứ biết gì mà chém. 

Trước tiên là bộ khung, trong rối quá. Nếu chỉ riêng con router thì vậy là đủ, nhưng ghép con lathe vô như thế thì ko được vững mấy bởi mối ghép, khi cho phá thô phôi lớn nó bật ra luôn. Kiểu 2 in 1 này càng ko nên lấp ghép rời vì bác dùng toàn sắt hộp, hơn nữa con lathe bác chạy phôi lớn, xung chấn rất cao khi phà thô mà phôi lại không đồng đều. Ngang máy có mét mấy thì bác quất liền mạch đi, dễ cho lấp ráp. 
_Trước tiên bác rải cho 4 cây dầm X phủ bì luôn con lathe, xong thả lên 3 cây dầm Y,_ 
chổ này em chưa hiểu, nếu như vậy thì cũng như router truyền thống, nâng vai cao lên cả 2 bên, hay em chưa thông đoạn này
thứ nữa là bị 4 cây Dầm X nằm dưới, hạn chế đường kính phôi lớn ( phi 500 ) em bắt đầu tảu hỏa nhập ma rồi nha
ý bác như vậy chăng

----------


## Diyodira

nói chung ae góp ý đều tốt cả, "không nở bề ngang cũng tràn bề dọc"

tui muốn nhấn mạnh ở ông cnclaivung, nên làm việc phải có chút khoa học, khung nào, kiểu nào thì cũng phải ghi ra, đánh giá được ưu khuyết, cái gì quan trọng, cái gì ưu tiên rồi cất đó, khi nào cần so sánh với cái mới thì ta mang dữ liệu ra chấm, phết, cảm thấy cái mới không đủ điều kiện thì cancel ngay lập tức, như vậy càng lúc mình càng tối ưu sản phẩm, thấy ông than tẩu thì đúng quá còn gì.

chẳng hạn cứ tập trung vào mấy cái chi tiết: nào là chạy 2 dao cho phôi nhỏ nhanh, tì nhau gì gì đấy, không khéo lại chế rìu chặt ruồi, máy nào làm ra thì cũng chỉ khai thác một vùng tối ưu nào đó thôi, đừng tham quá, chứ bảo làm con máy vậy mong chạy phôi nhỏ đẹp thì thôi nên làm riêng cho phôi nhỏ một máy độc lập đôi khi còn lợi hơn nhiều.

thời gian lang bi ang đó ông tập trung vào cái nào ổn nhất, rồi tối ưu nó, rồi action chứ cứ than tẩu rồi bể nợ thì đâu có gì lạ  :Smile: 

tks

----------

cnclaivung, solero

----------


## cnclaivung

heheh, cảm ơn cụ nhiệt tình, tính cnclaivung nói thật , ko như người khác....gọi là ba xạo cũng dc, chắc CKD biết rỏ, đứng núi này trong núi nọ, ý định 1 tay che trời. ai tính cách như CKD thì nói thật ko hợp với mình hay ngược lại cũng vậy,,,,
đầu tiên mình có vài điều mong các bác là cao thủ khí trường chia sẽ chút kinh nghiệm kết cấu, 2 là cũng muốn đột phá, dám bỏ tiền làm khùng nhưng cnclaivung xưa nay tất tự tin...chưa bao giờ đem tiền đổ sông đổ biển, mình rất thích ông nào phang thẳng tay, vì nó là yếu tố tranh luận để tìm ra cái hay, máy kiểu nào cũng có rồi, mà cái máy hay độc đáo chưa có
cnclaivung xin đính chính lại 1 lần nữa là máy phải đáp ứng được tiện phôi to fi 500 và nhỏ nhất 30mm, dài ngắn ko tính, và phảm chạm trổ chính xác tương đối, cái cần nhất là số lượng, chứ lắp lên 1 phôi loay hoay cả ngày ko xong thì chắc chắn mình sẽ tách cả 2 ra...nếu các bác thấy ko khả thi thì cho mình 1 lơid khuyên, còn nếu thấy chơi được thì cnclaivung tha thiết mong quý vị rãnh rỗi chém vài nhát cho nó khai sinh, cnclaivung rất có gan chơi, thank

----------


## cnclaivung

em đã tổng kết được 1 đoạn rất khoa học, cụ yên tâm, vì đang bệnh thì mụ nội nên chưa shoow hàng, chủ yếu các kết cấu mà các cụ khuyên bảu

----------


## CKD

Vụ này nói thật.
Mở lời ra thì cái gì cũng không biết, cái gì cũng không rành. Mà người ta góp ý thì cứ bát ra miết mà chưa kịp phản bát.

Trên phương diện là người theo dõi và muốn góp ý nhưng:
1. Bác rành và cũng dạng trùm + rất tự tin nên bác cứ bát ra mọi ý kiến khác ý bác mà không cần phải trao đổi để hiểu thêm tại sao nó phải vậy.
2. Bác không rành thì nên từ từ phân tích xem tại sao nó phải vậy, rồi kết hợp với nhu cầu của mình mà hiệu chỉnh. Mà nhiều khi cái nhu cầu của bác nó chủ quan 100%, chỉ cần lách qua, lách lại xíu thì kết quả nó vẫn vậy, nhiều khi chất lượng & cả năng xuất đều tốt lên.

Đọc tới đây thì thấy.. bác Diyodira là nhiệt tình và kiên nhẫn nhất.
Em lúc sưa có nhiều thời gian, nên bám theo tranh luận (chém gió), nhưng nếu cố chấp & quá tự tin thì em xin chịu. Tham gia & tranh luận chỉ tổ mất thời gian của nhau, vô tình gây mất thời gian của nhiều anh em khác cùng bỏ thời gian theo dõi. Kết quả sau đó thì nó vẫn vậy thôi vì ta luôn luôn đúng.
Kế nữa là một vấn đề được đào tới đào lui nhiều lần, và vẫn tiếp tục được đào. Với kiểu này thì theo em là chém gió cho vui, giết thời gian. Và em không có nhiều thời gian để cùng một nội dung mà cứ lặp đi lặp lại mãi.

Trở lại nội dung của bác. Chưa biết bác sẽ làm gì và như thế nào nên hỏi trước bác muốn gì?
- Chính xác tương đối. Tương đối là thế nào? 10mm/1mm/0.1mm/0.01mm? Bác muốn ở mức nào? Đều có con số 1 trong đó, nhưng thay đổi 1 cấp thì cái khung của bác nó thay đổi nhiều chứ không chỉ thêm vài khúc sắt là xong.
- Bác tự thi công khung, hay đơn vị nào thi công? Máy móc hổ trợ có những gì?
- Phương pháp kiểm tra dung sai của khung? Theo kinh nghiệm thì.. giao cái khung cho đơn vị gia công.. sau khi mang về thì cũng sai tè le, và càng sai hơn khi đó là thép hàn. Dù là đặt ra cả trăm yêu cầu cho đơn vị thi công. Nên phương pháp kiểm tra dung sai khung rất quan trọng. Nó trả lời cho mình biết.. cái máy khi làm ra nó đã sai thế nào? Và có cách gì để hiệu chỉnh dung sai đó.

Chưa nói đến vận hành thế nào. Việc làm khung nó ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến kết quả. Đã tham khảo qua rất nhiều đơn vị chế tạo máy (có cả chế tạo máy CNC) và cả máy tự trồng thì rất khó để khống chế dung sai, biến dạng sau gia công. Cho dù đã áp dụng rất nhiều kỹ thuật cũng như quy trình hàn để giảm thiểu biến dạng. Nhưng kết quả vẫn KHÓ. Vì khi thực hiện thì có nhiều điều được gọi là "tiểu tiết" bị bỏ qua, cũng như các dụng cụ được cho là đơn giản nên chẵng thèm đầu tư. Mà đã không có thiết bị hổ trợ thì làm sao mà đảm bảo được? Kiểu như nhiều bác cứ NỔ là máy dung sai vài %... mà cây thước chính xác đến vài % cũng chẵng có.

Kết cấu thì... không phải cứ dày & nặng thì nó cứng. Dày & nặng chỉ tốn nhiều phôi thôi, chứ cứng & bền không thì chưa chắc à. Kết cấu hiệu quả nhất là tốn ít nguyên vật liệu + thời gian + chi phí gia công mà vẫn đảm bảo nhu cầu.

Mà thời gian + chi phí gia công thì mấy câu hỏi ở trên nó giải đáp được phần nào. Biết rỏ thì mới có kết cấu phù hợp nhất.

----------

cnclaivung, Diyodira, emptyhb

----------


## cnclaivung

[QUOTE=CKD;120456]Vụ này nói thật.
Mở lời ra thì cái gì cũng không biết, cái gì cũng không rành. Mà người ta góp ý thì cứ bát ra miết mà chưa kịp phản bát.
bác tìm giúp  đoạn nào mình cố chấp, cái tự tin mình nói riêng là mình dám làm theo những ý kiến hay, hiệu quả, chứ ko cứng nhắt lập trường của mình...tùy theo điều kiện, mình làm máy gia công gỗ, ko cần độ chính xác tính theo cơ khí, khó lắ, cụ ạ, rất khó....dun sai 0.1 hay 0.5 gì đấy thì liệu máy cnc làm gỗ hiện nay được mấy cái, cả máy Tàu ...chính xác tương đối của mình chỉ cần vuông theo thước vuông đồ gỗ, chấp nhận như thế cho nó dẽ làm...
khi lên đây là mình rất muốn được chia sẽ kinh nghiệm, chứ ko lên để khoe , à tôi làm máy này máy kia...nên các ý kiến chia sẽ mình đều rất quý, nhưng cũng có trích lược cái mà mình so sánh là hay nhất, bởi ko ai hoàn toàn chuẩn cả...thank nói tới đây em xin cảm ơn các bác nhiều nhiều, 
còn gia công thì em làm tất từ phay khung đến hàn khung , nói chung là ko đi đâu làm cả, nên chỉ dám mong nằm trong chuẩn nào đó thôi,

----------


## cnclaivung

qua một loạt bóc tách của các cụ em thấy chốt lại được 1 cái khung khá ổn...ko đẻo cày giữa đường hay rèn búa chém ruồi....em sẽ cố gắng làm lại để nó hoàn chỉnh hơn...có 1 vài bác ở xa cố vấn qua điện thoại ủng hộ em nên em xin thành thật cảm ơn rất nhiều

----------


## Diyodira

> qua một loạt bóc tách của các cụ em thấy chốt lại được 1 cái khung khá ổn...ko đẻo cày giữa đường hay rèn búa chém ruồi....em sẽ cố gắng làm lại để nó hoàn chỉnh hơn...có 1 vài bác ở xa cố vấn qua điện thoại ủng hộ em nên em xin thành thật cảm ơn rất nhiều



dĩ nhiên là ổn với bác chứ chưa tối ưu về kỹ thuật, giếc gồi em giảm niềm tin ở bác, thêm ông CKD phán đoán đúng tính cách của bác đấy nhé, có lẻ ai cũng thấy mà mặc kệ, tui thì chán nhưng nghĩ đi nghĩ lại thấy ông làm ăn thiệt nên tới đâu cũng chém cho ông thay đổi, tính vậy rồi.
Cụ Tuấn đã cống hiến bản vẽ, đã định hướng được rồi, chẳng thấy ngó ngàng gì tới, đùng cái đi quan tâm thiết kế cái khung rười rà, không phù hợp, sắt ơi là sắt, như làm cấu vượt TSN, hiệu xuất kém, tính kinh tế kém, rồi lại loanh quanh, tẩu.

tks

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CNC FANUC

> đế máy tiện và chân máy roter mình có phương án âm nền, theo suy nghĩ thì sẽ có run giật nhất định với điều kiện phôi chưa tròn..còn tròn rồi thì chắc ko đến nỗi nào đâu, vừa rồi con máy tiện mình làm, *moter 5kw 2800v/s minh cho chạy đồng tua với phôi phi 80 dài 1 mét*, kinh hôn lắm nhưng vẫn êm re máy. ko tằn lắm...


em ko rành về máy móc nhưng em thấy bác nổ hơi quá trớn

----------


## secondhand

Úi zời ơi!!!  Bác đọc đoạn trên mà ko xem đoạn dưới, em chỉ bổ xung vài điểm thôi chứ cái máy của bác vẫn thế, bởi biết tánh bác bất di bất dịch mừ  :Big Grin:  Phần e mô tả trên chỉ là đế thôi, bác vẫn phải dựng 4 chân và lên mặt bàn cho router chứ có thấp tè vậy đâu, còn các thứ lằng nhằng của bác nữa, vẫn giữ nguyên. 


Bác ném lên cái hình thấy gúm, bác nhân bản cái thiết kế của bác ra rồi thay đổi chỉnh sửa cho đã, chừng nào ưng ý thì save, chứ mỗi lần thay đổi bác vẽ sơ sài khó hình dung.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Có bát ra hay không.. thì từ đầu tới giờ là rỏ mà. Chưa nói đến yếu tố lịch sử của bao nhiêu lần bác tham khảo ý kiến trên này.

Như ý của bác Di ra rồi lại đi vô. Thấy bác cương quyết làm & làm tới cùng. Nên anh em mới nhiệt tình góp ý nhằm mong bác làm được con máy ngon nhất, chi phí tiết kiệm nhất. Còn cái ý đó.. nó có tuyệt đối chính xác hay không? Chắc chắn là không vì người góp ý làm sao mà nắm rỏ yêu cầu cũng như năng lực chế cháo của bác. Mà cái này thì cũng úp/mở từ đầu đến giờ.

Anh em góp ý, cũng chỉ dựa trên kinh nghiệm và các kiến thức chuyên ngành mà mình có. Chỉ ra cái không đúng mà bác đang muốn tiến vào. Hoặc chí ít là chỉ ra cho bác, ngoài cái cách mà bác muốn làm thì còn nhiều cách khác có thể làm được, thậm chí làm còn tốt hơn, tiết kiệm hơn, đơn giản hơn v.v...

Còn chuyện hợp tính hay không.. nó chẵng ăn nhập gì với kỹ thuật. Kỹ thuật là phải rỏ ràng chứ không có áng chừng, càng không thể hôm nay vui thế này, ngày mai buồn thế khác.

----------

cnclaivung, Diyodira

----------


## cnclaivung

> em ko rành về máy móc nhưng em thấy bác nổ hơi quá trớn


có lẽ bác chưa biết em là ai, em xưa nay ko nỗ hay phét...
từ từ, các bác nóng qua em ngợp....còn thai nghén thì nghe nhiều , rút kinh nghiệm, các bác quay lại cho em nhờ, chăm chém tính tình em làm gì, kiểu em ôm đồm tham việc, còn em có đút kết được gì qua các kinh nghiệm của các cụ thì em nói để em cố gắng hoàn chỉnh rồi show ạ,

----------


## Diyodira

> có lẽ bác chưa biết em là ai, em xưa nay ko nỗ hay phét...


em chỉ chủ quan nên hay gặp chủ quán  :Smile:

----------


## cnclaivung

> em chỉ chủ quan nên hay gặp chủ quán


vì bác ấy nói cái bác ây chưa thấy bác ây lại bảo em nỗ, em chạy hàng gỗ tiện ngót gần 10 năm, nỗ làm gì thể loại này,

----------


## cnclaivung

các cụ góp ý em hiểu và tích cop được khá kinh nghiệm, em đang ngóng đợi thêm nhiều ý,,,chứ cái vai thòi ra ngay từ đầu cụ đi do đi ra phán là em nắm ngay rồi, tới cái cụ Tuấn xuất bản vẽ là em biết mình ko hiểu sai...nhưng xưa nay em ko bộp chộp, chọt chẹt nhiều nhiều, cải bừa cải cối cho nó lòi thêm...các cụ nóng tính quá hà....
làm ăn thì làm thiệt chứ làm giả bao giờ, nhưng bao giờ làm, làm khi nào, làm với ai thì chắc chỉ có em hiểu em

----------


## CNC FANUC

> có lẽ bác chưa biết em là ai, em xưa nay ko nỗ hay phét...
> từ từ, các bác nóng qua em ngợp....còn thai nghén thì nghe nhiều , rút kinh nghiệm, các bác quay lại cho em nhờ, chăm chém tính tình em làm gì, kiểu em ôm đồm tham việc, còn em có đút kết được gì qua các kinh nghiệm của các cụ thì em nói để em cố gắng hoàn chỉnh rồi show ạ,


hi hi ! em đùa ý mà cái motor nay bác chạy qua biến tần 3khz hả ?????

----------


## cnclaivung

> hi hi ! em đùa ý mà cái motor nay bác chạy qua biến tần 3khz hả ?????


ko bác, moter 5 ngựa 3fa 2800 chạy trực tiếp....cái phoi fi 80 dài 1met em chạy đồng tua, nếu bác dám vào đứng kế bên thì bác cũng thứ dữ

----------


## cnclaivung

, xin lỗi quay video hơi chuối
cái này em cũng cho đồng tua mà cây fi 60 dài 600, tiếc rằng cây dài em ko quay dc ợ

----------


## cnclaivung

em ra soát lại thấy em thiếu sót thông tin cho các bác góp ý, hình như bác diyodiirra hiểu em lắp dao tiện 1 con hoặc tiện bằng spinl thì phải,

----------


## CNC FANUC

> ko bác, moter 5 ngựa 3fa 2800 chạy trực tiếp....cái phoi fi 80 dài 1met em chạy đồng tua, nếu bác dám vào đứng kế bên thì bác cũng thứ dữ


quả là không dám đứng gần , chứ đứng gần nó thì giờ đâu có lên đây mà chém, mà điện của mình toàn 50hz ah làm sao đạt nổi tốc độ 2800v/s vậy, bác có máy phát trung tần ah,

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## Gamo

Haha, ông laivung viết nhầm tí mà

----------


## cnclaivung

> quả là không dám đứng gần , chứ đứng gần nó thì giờ đâu có lên đây mà chém, mà điện của mình toàn 50hz ah làm sao đạt nổi tốc độ 2800v/s vậy, bác có máy phát trung tần ah,


vụ này em thua thật, cứ nghĩ moter 2800 cắm điện thì nó lên vậy, nói thật là không rành, nhưng tốc độ của nó làm quen và lì mới dám đứng gần

----------


## Gamo

Motor bác chạy 2800v/s là khoảng 170,000v/phút. Tốc độ đó chắc ko có lão nào trên đây có cửa đâu  :Wink:

----------


## cnclaivung

á đù, ghi nhầm thật rồi má ơi, 2800v phút chứ giây gì mấy pa, hèn chi bị nói nỗ là phải ùi

----------


## Tuấn

> á đù, ghi nhầm thật rồi má ơi, 2800v phút chứ giây gì mấy pa, hèn chi bị nói nỗ là phải ùi


 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  hì hì ghi nhầm thôi, chiện bềnh thường ở huyện em bác ợ.

Cố lên bác, mấy lão góp ý không sai đâu, mà mấy cha cũng quí bác thì mới góp ý đấy, còn đầy cao thủ chỉ nói có 1 lần thôi, không nghe .... lần sau không nói nữa. Chế máy một mình ... cực lắm. Phần cơ khí nó đặc biệt chuối vì nếu sai thì chỉ có cách ... bán ve chai hoặc cứ thế mà dùng chứ không như điện bác còn tháo dây ra đấu lại được. Như cụ gì làm con máy H hạng nặng ý, mọi người góp ý thì bảo em không đẽo cày giữa đường, tốn khá nhiều tiền mà chưa thấy show con máy nó chạy ntn. Lâu rồi có một bác ở HN muốn chế máy, chưa biết lấy dấu khoan sao cho được để bắt ray, em bẩu cái này Zalo không được đâu, bọn em tụ tập, bác chạy qua một lúc ngồi chém gió là biết cách khoan, bác ấy bảo bận, không có thời gian, vâng thế thì em cũng chịu rồi.

----------

cnclaivung, Minh Phúc

----------


## cnclaivung

hehe, em hiểu em hiểu, làm con máy xong em cố gắng lên sì gòn canh me mấy lão đại offline em ké để tỏ lòng biết ơn, nhất cụ đivo rồi lại đi ra he

----------


## Freedom

ko liên quan nhưng bạn có thể cho mình hỏi làm thế nào để đặt câu hỏi trên diễn đàn đc hem

----------

